# Culinary Schools In Sydney: LCB, TAFE, SIC oh my!



## befuddled_baker (Mar 17, 2008)

A shout out to all the glorious foodies out here, i kick myself for discovering this forum only now. *kick*

anyway, I'm gonna be moving to Sydney to go and study culinary/pastry arts (not sure which one yet) and I would like to know of a good school out there.

Of course theres the initial seduction of LCB, but I would want to keep my options open. My sister is pushing me towards TAFE, but I have not heard of that at all! Can someone care to share? 

Thanks ya'll! I'd really love to hear from many of you.


----------



## culinarybr (Sep 9, 2015)

Dear @befuddled_baker

I appreciate your post because I also wat to change my carrer from business to culinary and I have to chose between two culinary schools in Australia. The fisrt option is Le Cordon Bleu, which I am sure that I will have a great experience. The second option is Sydney Institute, a TAFE school (government owned). The price difference between then is $20,000 and in my budget it is a considerable amount.

Finally my question for you is:

Which school did you chose? Can you describe your experience?

Does it woth pay much more to study in Le Cordon Bleu?

How is TAFE reputation among Australian chefs?


----------

